# How to reset SCREEN POSITION floating off the monitor.



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

How do i reset screen position because half my desktop screen is floating off my monitor to the left. I tried pressing the AUTO button on my monitor but it seems like the default was changed. I also tried to move it horizontally manual to the right but it couldnt reach all the way. So now I have a black screen about 3 inches wide on the right side of my screen and another 3 inch cut off on the left side of my screen. Cant see the Start button


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello 
Did you get it fixed yet.?

if no see attached. left click & hold down. (on the x in my attachment) drag it anywhere you want to.

drag it down just a little and hit the maximize icon. 

good luck


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats not what i mean

this is what i mean
heres link : 
http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr299/vita1ce/windows7desktop.png

u can see the black side and the cut out side on the left side of the screen. Like i said the AUTO button on the monitor doesnt work, and ive tried moving it manually but this was as far as it went.


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

Try right clicking on the desktop- choose graphics options-panel fit and select 'centre image'. Your could also try exactly the same but in graphics properties.
Also try refresh from the same menu.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

on windows 7 when i right click only 3 options come out (not including the common ones, view, sort refresh etc.) SCREEN RESOLUTION / GADGETS /PERSONALIZE.
i cant find what u are trying to tell me


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

I get graphics options and properties from the same list.
what kind of graphics card do you have?


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Nvidie GeForce 9800 GT


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

go to your monitor and there should be three buttons.The middle button should bring up a blue/white box.Select the size and position option and use the +- buttons to move the horizontal position back to the normal place.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

i tried that before. the image i uploaded was the furthest it went, it was worse before. the buttons on the monitor dont help much, its up to my computer


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

Try a factory reset from the same menu.
Also there should be an nvidia icon in you system tray.
open the nvidia control panel and choose 'adjust desktop size and position'.
There is a box to the right with up/down/left/right buttons - try using this instead.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Idk how to do a factory reset. If ur talking about on the monitor than it doesnt work.

Im not sure how to get to nvidia control panel 
im new to windows 7 and so far im not liking it lol. its so complicated


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

The nvidia icon may be in the 'show hidden icons' button inthe system tray at the right of the task bar at the bottom of the screen. It could also be in the programs list and/or the control panel.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

for some reason i cant open the Nvidia control panel. When i clcik on it nothing happens. i think its blocked or something. Im on ADMIN and still couldnt open it. i Right clicked and only OPEN and create shortcut option.


----------

